# .22LR revolver



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

how about their .22lr revolvers?
has anyone had a bad 22 revolver

has anyone had a bad taurus revolver?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had and shot a few. I've personally not had any issues with them. I'm sure there are some bad stories out there. I've always gave them a real close look over checking how all the moving parts feel. so far I've dome pretty good. It's pretty hard to mess up a 22 revolver. If it was smooth to cock back and the trigger felt pretty crisp (I never just let the hammer drop I'll hold it with my thumb just to feel it break-I'll still ask the owner if that's OK) I'd probably go for it if I liked the price. I've bought some pretty funky 22 wheel guns though :mrgreen: I had an old Model 27 RG that I loved to shoot for years and I'd never say those were good guns. It did pretty good though.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Had my model 94 for about 17 years now. no problems here. I wtweeked the rear sight when i got it and it has busted fencepost insulators from 25 yards ever since. Course i cant see them at 25 yards now. But i was very impressed when i bought it


----------



## crabman21 (May 13, 2009)

I have had 3 taurus revolvers and all 3 had issues. 2 model 94 with timing issues and 1 85 that the cylinder latch fell off. sent the 2 94 in and came back not fixed. sold all 3 for a loss. no more taurus revolvers for me!


----------



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

I recently bought a Taurus 94 - w/2" barrel. Nice size and weight, but horrible DA trigger pull. My biggest problem with it is the poor lockup. If you haven't bought one yet, read the article in the link below. Buy only one you can see and check out first.

http://www.handloads.com/articles/default.asp?id=19

Good luck!


----------

